# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  does working out horny help make the testrone level stronger

## ajew

Also what makes stronger or weaker testrone levels. does masterbateing lower the t. As being horny makes it stronger. Should i stop mastberateing?

----------


## mark956101957

Actually lifting weights will increase your test levels

----------


## Hypertrophy

> Actually lifting weights will increase your test levels


Yep, those of us who resistance train have higher serum test levels than those who don't.

----------


## abstrack

everytime you mastubate God kills a kitty :Big Grin: :

----------


## MCMARK

> everytime you mastubate God kills a kitty:


HERE KITTTYY KITTY....lmao

----------


## stayinstacked

hahahaa, I've actually wondered about this myself, you always here **** like how Ali didnt have sex(or bust a nut) for like a full year before a big fight because he thought it would make him more aggresive. Kind of makes you wonder.

----------


## Latimus

lol who the **** would give up sex for a slightly raised test level?????lol

----------


## lucabratzi

i know when i jerk it before the gym i dont have the same energy..

----------


## Malvino

When you jerk off you release hormones that make you tired.

----------


## Luminaire

Excellent post--
lol i broke up w/ my ex like 3 months ago and ive been seeing this new girl and this last week my ex went ****ing crazy writing me letters sending me a teddy bear with roses from 1800 flowers, in any case i really like my new girlfriend but i told my ex who was basically killing herself i would give her one day where we could be boyfriend girlfriend again aka i was extremely horny so she came over at 6am, ****ed twice, went to school, came hoem ****ed again in the shower went upstairs put lotion on each other and ****ed again and then ****ed again like 2 hours later and got food moral of the story-- I have not missed a gym day in over 6 motnhs and I did not go to the gym that day (2 days ago), so my theory is that yes it does affect you/ability to work out.  :Owned:  also who really wants to get up and do something after theyve busted a nut

----------


## insanepump621

yea if you **** about 5 times a day you probably wont be able to go... but if I go to the gym without letting one loose i will be all over the girls like white on rice

----------


## cb11mass

hahaa... i read somewhere working out in a gym with girls raises test, idk if this does anything but i look at porn b4 i go to the gym.

----------


## Jantzen4k

> everytime you mastubate God kills a kitty:





 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## ScreaM

Ha ha, thats why theres no cats around my house! lol I read in Mens Health, that sex, or masturbation, raises test levels by 7%. Now, im not sure if this is before, during, or after.. ill just have to try all [email protected]  :Smilie:

----------


## SwoleCat

I hate cats anyway!  :Big Grin: 

~SC~

----------


## bigdogc

i also read in maxim where they did an experiment with tons of different workout ways. having a hot personal trainer was the winner by far. i guess your test goes up, but who knows.. .test can only go so high naturally. damn steroids , wish they would be okay for the younger bros.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Ha ha, thats why theres no cats around my house! lol I read in Mens Health, that sex, or masturbation, raises test levels by 7%. Now, im not sure if this is before, during, or after.. ill just have to try all [email protected]


lol.. :Aajack:

----------


## tempbrit

There is no way I would pass up some fine pussy just so that I might be able to get one more rep in. That is just not right.

I played collegiate baseball (back in the day) and our coach use to go ballistic about not banging girls before games and sh$t.

My experience (4 years intensive experience) is that my mind is clearer and I can focus better after busting a nut. My personal performance was drastically better when busting a nut within 4 hours of the start of a game. Double headers were kind of tricky!

----------

